# Hustad, in here...



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive. This is whats happening when the forum, or topics won't open. This is all you'll get. Also, its happening bad right now, and seems to be a night thing. If you want a time frame for the host company...










Tim


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I do not have any trouble. Sometimes a little slow when it is busy in the evenings. But not a problem. I clean out my files and reboot regularly. But sites here work well.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

It usually works, sometimes lately has been slow, but not as frequent as the topics not opening. I know he asked someone to post a screen shot of what was happening so here it is. But for me, when its slow, its beyond slow... Not even worthwhile slow. Probably 3 minutes to open a topic slow... :lol:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It does seem to be better this week than it was the last few weeks. I usually get a similar screen to what Impala is getting. It either looks like that or has the first few posts of the topic and then none of the rest. Its just black under where the couple posts are.

Thanks for posting that Impala, I wasn't sure how to take a screen shot. Chris is out for a few days, but I'll message him and tell him about this so he can check it out when he gets back.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

its not just at night.


----------

